

Secrets to a Perfect Design - jenntoda
http://blog.scoutzie.com/post/46873717933/4-secrets-to-a-perfect-design

======
proksoup
Joke went over my head and I was getting visibly upset until I saw the oatmeal
and realized the whole thing was a joke.

~~~
kirillzubovsky
Heh. Yeah, one of our twitter followers was worried that clients would take
this seriously. The comic seems to have helped. Hope you enjoyed it.

------
nomdesign
Get free work done from interviewing! What a great idea! Even cheaper than
99designs haha

------
jaigouk
please make my logo bigger.

~~~
jonathanjaeger
Needs more Comic Sans MS!

